# WiKi.gentoo.pl

## svirus

Witam,

chciałem poinformowac ze rusza powoli witryna Wiki Gentoo - PL.

Zapraszamy do przegladania jak rowniez do pomocy w tworzeniu polskiej pomocy dla uzytkownikow tego systemu.

Pisze takze tutaj do ludzi ktorzy zajmuja sie forum.

Na naszej liscie padl pomysl zeby HowTo z forum przeniesc na wiki zeby edycja byla przyjemniejsza , oczywiscie zalezy nam na zgodzie do przeniesienia tego i pomocy w tym (wiadomo lekko przeformatowac trzeba do foramtu wiki). 

Pozdrawiam,

ViruS

--

http://virus.ipc.net.pl/

----------

## nelchael

 *svirus wrote:*   

> chciałem poinformowac ze rusza powoli witryna Wiki Gentoo - PL.

 

Fajnie. Tylko dlaczego trzeba sie rejestrowac, zeby edytowac strone? Tego nie stosuja nawet na Wikipedii.

 *svirus wrote:*   

> Zapraszamy do przegladania jak rowniez do pomocy w tworzeniu polskiej pomocy dla uzytkownikow tego systemu.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

 *svirus wrote:*   

> Pisze takze tutaj do ludzi ktorzy zajmuja sie forum.
> 
> Na naszej liscie padl pomysl zeby HowTo z forum przeniesc na wiki zeby edycja byla przyjemniejsza , oczywiscie zalezy nam na zgodzie do przeniesienia tego i pomocy w tym (wiadomo lekko przeformatowac trzeba do foramtu wiki).

 

Wziac FAQ i umiescic na Wiki mozesz jesli podasz zrodlo (tego nikt, nigdy nie zabroni).

I teraz prywata:

IMHO utrzymanie czegos takiego to nie jest zabawa dla jednej osoby - do tego potrzeba zespolu (vide organizacja tlumaczenia dokumentacji Gentoo). A i troche czasu minie zanim to sie rozkreci. Mozliwe jest tez tlumaczenie materialow z http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page .

PS. zeby pozniej nie bylo na gentoo.pl, ze "moderator na n" "zabronil tego, tamtego i owamtego".

----------

## rane

Witam,

Według mnie pomysł jest niezły. Niestety nie piszesz co właściwie trzeba tam zrobić i jak to będzie wyglądało, czy będą to zupełnie nowe teksty czy tłumaczenia tych z gentoo-wiki.com. Nie wiem też czemu cały spis treści polskiej wiki jest wypełniony angielskimi tekstami. To forum jest najpopularniejszym miejscem rozmów polskich użytkowników Gentoo, na pewno warto tu przedyskutować całą ideę wiki, powiedzieć co właściwe będziecie robić, kto tego pilnuje i jak można wam pomóc. Opowiedz trochę szerzej o pomyśle oraz o tym jak ma wyglądać np. kwestia aktualizacji i akceptowania publikowanych tekstów, jakie warunki musi spełnić ich autor, jakie opisy warto przeczytać na wiki, itp. Fajnie byłoby np. gdyby generalną zasadą było nie duplikownie informacji z oficjalnej dokumentacji Gentoo, np. teksty o GRUB-ie nie wydają mi się zbyt potrzebne, skoro cały opis konfiguracji jest już w Podręczniku...

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## rudyyy

ja jestem chetny do prowadzenia i tlumaczenia

----------

## svirus

Jesli chodzi o duplikacje to racja ... jesli cos jest juz w podreczniku nie ma sensu glebszego przepisywanie tutaj , chodz jest to pewna alternatywa zeby nie przegladac calego podrecznika tylko wpisac odpowiednia rzecz w wyszukiwarce na wiki.

W Wiki idea wydaje mi sie ze jest dosc prosta i nie ma po co tego niepotrzebnie komplikowac.

Lista do publikacji jest fakt troche za dluga , bede staral sie ja w najblizszych dniach zaktualizowac , oraz powybierac wydajace mi sie rzeczy najlepiej jak najszybciej do zrobienia.

Aktualizacje to mysle ze poprostu kwestia brania raz na 2-3miesiace i przegladania od najstarszych artykulow pokolei chyba ze oczywiscie cos sie waznego zmieni i wiadomo bedzie co gdzie trzeba poprawic , wtedy sie oznaczy taka strone ze sie nadaje do aktualizacji.

Pomysle nad zrobieniem na wiki jakiejs otwartej dyskusji tego co jest najbardziej potrzebne.

Oczywiscie wszystko co napisalem pozostawiam do dyskusji.

Postaram sie tutaj czesto zagladac.

Pozdrawiam,

ViruS

----------

## rane

Witam,

Po prostu przed opublikowaniem czegoś sprawdzajcie czy nie ma już tego na liście, często jest tak, że gentoo-wiki nie trzyma poziomu w artykułach i lepiej nie ryzykować duplikowania dokumentacji, w której błędów jest znacznie mniej (bo jest zespół nieźle znających się na rzeczy i starannie dobranych ludzi, którzy pilnują by była aktualna i odpowiadała potrzebom użytkowników).

Od czego możecie zacząć?

Zróbcie opis konfiguracji neostrady w Gentoo, wszystkich jej rodzajów, załatwcie też problem tego jakie medium instalacyjne wybrać, aby mieć dostęp do internetu podczas instalacji gdy ma się neo - wiem, że są livecd, które mają odpowiednie sterowniki. To według mnie jest BARDZO potrzebne i możnaby do tego celu wykorzystać opisy z tego forum, wiem, że jest ich kilka i że pomogły wielu ludziom.

Druga sprawa to opis jakiejś fajnej konfiguracji framebuffera, bo wiem, że wiele osób jest tym zainteresowanych, a oficjalna dokumentacja nie posiada takiego  tekstu.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

witam

dlaczego sama strona jest kodowana UTFem a np komunikat po rejestracji juz isolatka ?

osobiscie preferuje te ostatnie kodowanie i wybranie UTFa na polska strone troche mnie dziwi

deklaruje chec przylaczenia sie do projektu ALE imienia i nazwiska nie podam :P

pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> dlaczego sama strona jest kodowana UTFem a np komunikat po rejestracji juz isolatka ?
> 
> osobiscie preferuje te ostatnie kodowanie i wybranie UTFa na polska strone troche mnie dziwi
> ...

 

UTF-8 to jedyne słuszne kodowanie umożliwiające choćby łatwe żonglowanie nazwiskami w różnych językach.

A co do nie podawania swojego nazwiska, cóż, w takim razie Twój tekst nie powinien zostać opublikowany. Nie podanie nazwiska źle świadczy o podejściu autora do jego własnej pracy (wstydzi się, nie jest pewny jakości, specjalnie zepsuł?)... Ja bym czegoś takiego na gentoo.org nie wstawił (i nie wstawiam).

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

(Może kolejne dwie zasady dla autorów wiki? Publikować tylko w UTF i tylko podpisane imieniem i nazwiskiem.)

----------

## psycepa

no i niech bedzie UTF, ale ktos bedzie cos edytowal a wieksszosc edytorow HTML ma domsylnie iso, i juz beda krzaki, nie lubie utfa dlatego ze wlasnie niejednokrotnie na jednej witrynie  musze przelaczac kodowanie bo autor nie jest konsekwenty, tak jak na wiki zreszta

a co do imienia i nazwiska, to w takim razie podaj jeszcze telefon, numer domu i buta bo przeciez chyba sie nei wstydzisz, 

nie zostawiam postow czy artykulow niepodpisanych, mysle ze nick to wystarczajacy srodek do zidentyfikowania autora artykulu,

mysle tez, ze powinno sie uszanowac zdanie osob nie podajacych swoich personaliow bo byc moze maja konkretne ku temu powody, z ktorych zreszta nie chca sie tlumaczyc

w/g tego co piszesz to Bolesław Prus wstydzil sie tego co pisal .... 

pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

Nie. Teksty powinno podpisywać się imieniem i nazwiskiem albo wcale ich nie publikować. Tam gdzie autor podpisuje się ksywą z bloków (łysy89) wiąże się też ze słabą jakością tekstu. Standard powinien być taki: imię, nazwisko i mail (i nie trolluj o numerze butów, wszyscy widzą, że to desperackie poszukiwanie argumentów na poparcie swoich wątpliwych tez...).

Co do kodowania, najwygodniej będzie jeśli standardem stanie się UTF-8. 

(BTW, FYI: to forum również niedługo będzie w UTF, zacznijcie się przyzwyczajać)  :Smile: 

A co do Prusa, coś w tym jest, ostatnio sporo rozmawialiśmy na #gentoo.pl o jego twórczości i opinie nie były najprzychylniejsze...  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

:)

po pierwsze to nie Ty ustalasz jakie powinny byc standardy, po drugie np na gentoo wiki pod artykulami nie ma podpisow a co do ich wartosci merytorycznej nie mam zadnych watpliwosci, wiec twoje pojecie standardow troche chyba odbiega od ;) ...standardow 

po trzecie nie sadze zeby lysy86 z blokow pisal artykuly na wiki... a nawet jesli to sa jeszcze moderatorzy ktorzy czuwaja nad tym co sie na stronach pojawia...

po czwarte nie trolluje, tylko ja np nie lubie podawac swoich personaliow na uzytek publiczny, ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych tez po cos byla uchwalona, tak wiec mam prawo do tego zeby nie podawac swoich danych, nie potrzebuje tez znac twoich, jest mi to calkowicie zbede, i mysle ze przecietnemu uzytykownikowi wiki bedzie zupelnie obojetne czy poradnik napisal pawel, marek czy józek, wazne zeby poradnik byl uzyteczny...

chcialbym tez uslyszec zdanie innych ludzi, bo moze ja jestem jakims wyjatkiem i np podawanie nickow na forum to bzdura i powinnismy sie przedstawiac ladnie z imienia i nazwiska, i podawac maila zeby przerozne boty zasypywaly nas spamem i roznym innym badzewiem, 

skoro powinno byc tak jak mowisz dlaczego nie ma tak na forum ?? po co sa PMy? po co jest ukrywanie obecnosci na forum i opcja nie pokazywania maila ? widocznie sa osoby ktore z tego korzystaja i nie podaja wszem i wobec ze sie nazywaja marek marecki czy jeszcze jakos inaczej ...

chce sie podzielic moja sromna bo skromna ale zawsze wiedza, moge cos potlumaczyc, studiuje w jezyku angielskim wiec nie powinienem miec z tym trudnosci, tyle ze nie chce podawac nazwiska, 

mysle ze obowiazek podawania personaliow pod artykulami to bzdura na kolkach

tak wiec moze ktos jeszcze sie wypowie n/t ?

pozdrawiam

--edit--

PS. a co do prusa to gdyby nie pisal dobrze to nie bylo by go w kanonie lektur szkolnych ... :) sa widocznie ludzie ktorzy go cenia....

--edit2---

a co do "desperackiego szukania argumentow" :) no coz ja wcale nie musze, mam ich mnnostwo pod reka :)

----------

## rane

Ale się rozpisałeś. 

Cóż od tyłu i krótko: "kanon lektur szkolnych" wymaga sporych zmian, nie sugeruj się nim. Żadna z moich ulubionych książek nie jest lekturą.  :Smile: 

I... to wszystko co chciałem napisać.

Reszta nie jest związana z wiki i nie będę z tym polemizował, bo szkoda mi na to czasu i miejsca na forum. Wolałbym poznać opinię virusa. Jak chcesz to ciągnąć to napisz na maila, adres znasz.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cóż od tyłu i krótko: "kanon lektur szkolnych" wymaga sporych zmian, nie sugeruj się nim. Żadna z moich ulubionych książek nie jest lekturą. :)

 

Z moich tez nie, co nie znaczy ze te ktore sa sa tam niepotrzebnie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reszta to głupoty nie związane z wiki, nie będę z nimi polemizował, bo szkoda mi na to czasu i miejsca na forum. Wolałbym poznać opinię virusa. 

 

jak sie wie ze sie na ma racji to sie nie polemizuje...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak chcesz to ciągnąć to napisz na maila, adres znasz.
> 
> 

 

nie nie chce, nie lubie rozmawiac z ludzmi typu "ja wiem wszystko a ty glupoty  gadasz" i ktorzy uwazaja ze ich zdanie jest jedynie sluszne 

ja rowniez pozdrawiam

psycepa

----------

## rane

To pewnie nie jesteś pasjonatem monologów. 

Proszę moderatorów o posprzątanie tematu.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

 *rane wrote:*   

> To pewnie nie jesteś pasjonatem monologów. 
> 
> 

 

Tak, bo to ja stwierdzilem ze artykuly na wiki powinny miec podpis imie i nazwisko a nie nick... i koniec...

przychylam sie do prosby kolegi...

----------

## rane

Virus daj mi swojego jabbera!!

----------

## svirus

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> dlaczego sama strona jest kodowana UTFem a np komunikat po rejestracji juz isolatka ?
> 
> osobiscie preferuje te ostatnie kodowanie i wybranie UTFa na polska strone troche mnie dziwi
> ...

 

Imie i Nazwisko wymagamy z tego wzgledu zeby edytorzy nie byli anonimowi.

UTF czy ISO ... chyba tam sie samo zmienia zalezy gdzie klikniesz.

Taki typ rejestracji nie jest w mediawiki standardowy wiec zostal doklikany  (w iso).

----------

## psycepa

 *svirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Imie i Nazwisko wymagamy z tego wzgledu zeby edytorzy nie byli anonimowi.
> 
> UTF czy ISO ... chyba tam sie samo zmienia zalezy gdzie klikniesz.
> ...

 

hmm a co bedzie jak podam nieprawdziwe ? ]:>

a co do kodowania...no wlasnie nie powinno sie samo zmieniac, bo niektore przegladarki nie radza sobie z tym...

--edit-- 

generalnie wole iso ale jak cale wiki bedzie w UTF i nie trzeba sie bedzie gimnastykowac to jak najbardziej za...

----------

## rane

Jak podasz złe to nie dostaniesz fejmu za swoją pracę.

A co do kodowania to skoro mimo wszystko się zgadzasz to po co ten cały dialog?

----------

## svirus

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm a co bedzie jak podam nieprawdziwe ? ]:>
> 
> a co do kodowania...no wlasnie nie powinno sie samo zmieniac, bo niektore przegladarki nie radza sobie z tym...
> ...

 

Tak jak Rane pisal.

Chcemy zeby ludzi ktorzy tworza Wiki zdawali sobie sprawy ze w pewien sposob sa odpowiedzialni za swoje publikacje.

Bardzo nam milo ze przed jakimi kolwiek postami na forum itp. zarejestrowalo sie ponad 40 osob ktore nie mialy problemu z podaniem swojego Imienia i Nazwiska.

Lecz jednka masz racje , nikt od Ciebie tego nie wymaga , jak rowniez nikt nie wymaga bys uczestniczyl w tym projekcie.

Wstep jest jak najbardziej wolny i jesli komus nie pasuja nasze terazniejsze metody rejestracji (ktorych osobiscie jestem przeciwnikiem  :Wink:  ) to poprostu sie nie rejestruje... fakt szkoda bo moglo by byc wiecej ludzi napewno , ale na sile nic nie bedziemy robic bo bedzie syf.

Glownie to popieram otwarta rozmowe , ale jakies glebsze bez sensowne gadanie nie ma sensu.

Z wieloma rzeczami sie na poczatku dogadac nie moglsimy , ale po to mamy rozum zeby prowadzic rozsadne konwersacje ktore prowadza do kompromisu. dzieki temu jest Wiki.gentoo.pl  :Wink: 

Moj JID to mail  :Wink: 

virus[at]ipc.net.pl

----------

## psycepa

 *rane wrote:*   

> Jak podasz złe to nie dostaniesz fejmu za swoją pracę.
> 
> A co do kodowania to skoro mimo wszystko się zgadzasz to po co ten cały dialog?

 

no wiec:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dlaczego sama strona jest kodowana UTFem a np komunikat po rejestracji juz isolatka ?  {tip: rozne kodowanie na tej samej stronie}
> 
> osobiscie preferuje te ostatnie kodowanie i wybranie UTFa na polska strone troche mnie dziwi != "jestem przeciwny"
> ...

 

nastepnie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no i niech bedzie UTF, ale ktos bedzie cos edytowal a wieksszosc edytorow HTML ma domsylnie iso, i juz beda krzaki, nie lubie utfa dlatego ze wlasnie niejednokrotnie na jednej witrynie musze przelaczac kodowanie {tip: rozne kodowanie na tej samej stronie}
> 
> 

 

co w tlumaczeniu na polskie znaczy: "dziwni mnie UTF na poslkiej stronie, ale jesli bedzie na calej witrynie to nie mam nic przeciwko, jesli pewne podstrony beda inaczej kodowane to wtedy jest cos nie tak", virus wytlumaczyl, i jest ok

a co do fejma, hmm ajdontker, jak robie takie rzeczy to robie dla idei , nie dla fejma czy innych tego typu spraw...

--edit--

eh virus ma racje, takie przegadywanie sie nie ma sensu, tez sie zarejestrowalem.... a opd jakim nazwiskiem...to...tajemnica ]:>

----------

## domel

To moj pierwszy post na forum, niniejszym wiec chcialbym sie ze wszystkimi przywitac  :Smile: 

Uwazam ze polska wiki jest bardzo dobrym pomyslem, dlatego zarejestrowalem sie i chcialbym aktywnie pomagac w tym projekcie. Wiadomo, ze mamy świetna dokumentacje po polsku i nie ma sensu przepisywac jej na wiki, za to wiki bedzie dobrym miejscem na wszelkiego rodzaju howto, tip-y itp.

Jesli chodzi o podpisanie sie z imienia i nazwiska pod dokumentem, uwazam, ze gwarantuje to pewna rzetelnosc i zaangazowanie piszacego. 

PS: Prus nie musial sie wstydzic tego co pisal, uzywal pseudonimu ze wzgledow historycznych, a nazwiskiem Glowacki sygnowal tylko powazne rozprawy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, domel

----------

## KonMan

A czy nie można było dołączyć się do tej Wikipedii? Istnieje już kilka wersji językowych, wiec zapewne nie byłoby problemu i z polską.

Obawiam się, że wiki.gentoo.pl skończy tak samo, jak forum w serwisie gentoo.pl - czyli w /dev/null.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## szolek

Co do ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych to myślę że tak naprawdę nie wiesz na co się powołujesz. Sam jej tytuł nie znaczy co można się po nim domyślać.

KonMan toś dowalił. Ale le co do tej zmiany zaczynam zmieniać zdanie, może i słusznie, choć i tak w sercu żal.

----------

## psycepa

hmm to moje ostatnie slowa na temat podpisywania sie bo nie chce mi sie juz klepac,

podpisanie sie imieniem i nazwiskiem rzetelnosci nie gwarantuje, bo 

a) nikt nie sprawdzi (bo i jak ?) czy nazywasz sie tak jak wpisales

b) nawet jesli podpiszesz sie prawdziwym imieniem i nazwiskiem, a spiern****** howto czy inny artykul, to nikt na podstawie twojego imienia i nazwiska konsekwencji z tego tytulu nie wyciagnie

c) to by bylo chyba na tyle , ja juz napisalem swoje i z mojej strony EOT n/t podpisywania sie, zarejestrowalem sie, bede sie staral pomagac, pomysl z podpieciem do oryginalnej gentoo wiki uwazam za sluszny :) jak wszystko w jednym miejscu to wszytko :)

pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

Jeśli dobrze pójdzie to znajdą się tam ładnie przeformatowane i znacznie łatwiej dostępne HOWTO z tego forum. To byłoby użyteczne...

----------

## domel

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> a) nikt nie sprawdzi (bo i jak ?) czy nazywasz sie tak jak wpisales
> 
> b) nawet jesli podpiszesz sie prawdziwym imieniem i nazwiskiem, a spiern****** howto czy inny artykul, to nikt na podstawie twojego imienia i nazwiska konsekwencji z tego tytulu nie wyciagnie
> ...

 

Oczywiscie masz racje. Chodzilo mi raczej o tzw. podejscie do sprawy. Ja osobiscie, gdybym mial sie pod czyms podpisac, to postaralbym sie, zeby to (np. artykul czy cokolwiek innego) bylo napisane dobrze, bo wiem ze jestem za to niejako odpowiedzialny. 

PS: EOT  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

I o to chodzi. Dyscyplina w armi muśi być żołnierzu.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ad. Nadmiarowość informacji.

Moim zdaniem, jeżeli jakieś informacje będą dostępne w wielu różnych miejscach sieci, to wyjdzie to wszystkim tylko na dobre. Możliwość znalezienia i dostęp do informacji będzą większe, a przy obecnej pojemności i cenie dysków, kilka dodatkowych megabajtów nie powinno stanowić problemów (a moderatorzy, być może nie będą musili opindalać tak często nowych, którzy będą się tłumaczyć, że nie mogli znaleźć   :Wink:   )

Ad. Podpisywnianie się.

Uważam, że nie wszyscy muszą szukać sławy i mogą chcieć pisać artykuły choćby jako łysy89 a nie Jan Kowalski. Nie musimy być znani po imieniu i nazwisku - uważam, że jeśli łysy89 będzie pisał dobrze to ludzie też mu zaufają. Do nieprzekonanych: jeżeli chcecie wprowadzić jakąś poważniejszą weryfikację autorów, to może niech prawdziwe dane będą znane tylko "wewnątrz".

Ad. Propozycja tematu.

1. Jak zrobić menu wyboru różnych środowisk graficznych zainstalowanych w systemie (np. miedzy KDE i Fluxboxem)?

No i na koniec małe uwagi techniczne do ewentualnych autorów artykułów:

Piszcie tak, żeby zrozumieli was też ludzie dopiero się uczący - nowi. W stylu gentoo handbooka, a nie w stylu (niestety ze stronki gentoo o flagach):

```
 fam    Enable FAM support
```

 - każdy głupi się tego domyśli. 

Jeśli nie chce sie Wam wyjaśniać co to jest ten FAM to dajcie linka do dobrego wyjaśnienia - linka do strony _po polsku_ (nie ma obowiązku znania języków obcych). Niech Wiki będzie narzędziem jak najprostszym i maksymalnie przyjemnym!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *szolek wrote:*   

> I o to chodzi. Dyscyplina w armi muśi być żołnierzu.

 

uwierz mi na słowo, nie musi być, hyhyhy.

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> Obawiam się, że wiki.gentoo.pl skończy tak samo, jak forum w serwisie gentoo.pl - czyli w /dev/null. 

 

Wykrakałeś:

```
Żądany URL nie może zostać sprowadzony
```

Myślałem że to problem naszego squida. Czasem sciaga.pl nie wchodzi przez niego ale przez proxy icm również ten komunikat. Może to chwilowe.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

